# Today I was wiped out by a skier!



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Stupid bitch. Do you rear end people at red lights, because "They stopped in front of me!"?


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ugh ignorant skiers make me nuts... glad you're ok


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Well my brother is currently on his hols over in Downtown Steamboat, enjoying a bit of POW, anyway, yesterday he posted this on FB

And i will tell you know, this is a copy and paste of the comment he put with the pic...!!!



> I got stabbed in the side of the helmet by the end of a ski pole belonging to an out of control crusty skier this afternoon while waiting in a lift queue.
> 
> Fucking skiers should be banned from the slopes!


Now i am not saying he is right with that comment, but WOW, how lucky was he A that he was wearing a helmet, and B that it was not 2 inches further forward...!!!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Assholes are assholes, regardless of what they're riding. The only time I've ever been taken out was by another snowboarder, literally 10m into my first ever time out on a brand new board. I was banking right and some asshat came flying past, ran over the front of my board and made me face plant. Didn't stop, no sorrys, nice graze on the top sheet.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ThredJack said:


> Stupid bitch. Do you rear end people at red lights, because "They stopped in front of me!"?


Maybe if it's a upper 20 something chick...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Kevin OMG that was close and that is one hell of a dent!

I have taken to grabbing poles in the lift que this weekend. Those things have been flailing around way to much with all the rental/newer riders trying to learn before the seasons end. 

Kinda funny the look on their face when they turn around to see why there poles are 5 feet in the air and my hand is holding the other end. I do gently remind them that they could seriously gab someone with them flailing around like that and *your* pic is proof of that !!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I was coming off a black run into a merging point with a green and blue. I saw a group of ski school kids, probably 6 years old. I stopped hard before hitting them as they were lined up like ski school kids are..... Fortunately I was hard on my toe edge and still fully loaded up with my knees bend and my hands on the ground like a defensive lineman ready to explode off the line..... The second I stop I look up and some chick, on skis, comes over a roller at full speed. I layed her ass out so fucking hard she went flat on her back and her skis went down hill between my legs past the kids. She was like 100 lbs in full gear, I am like 300 lbs..... no contest.

She sat up, like inches from my face since she was put flat on her ass between my legs, and started bitching at me that I hit her. I was like WTF...... Then some fucking yellow jacket, vail safety patrol, rolls up right behind her and starts bitching at me. I fucking blew up on them. Two Ski patrol, that I knew, were behind me watching it all go down, they were still up on the run I came off of but saw the whole thing. They came down and bitched out the yellow jackets with me. The yellow jackets went on their merry way and they pulled the chicks pass for a week, her entire vacation. She would have taken out a few little kids had I not layed her ass out. Stupid bitch, fuck her and other stupid people. 

I have never been hit by another board, hard enough to knock me down. I have been hit by skiers on a regular basis. Not always a knock down situation but god damn, they feel so fucking entitled that its ridiculous. You have to keep a radius of safetly from them like a god damn helicopter, swinging their fucking poles around on slope and cat tracks, I throw them off the cat track into the trees. Swinging their skis and poles around while walking..... I don't know how many poles I have ripped out of peoples hands that are slinging them around with quite a bit of force while traversing cat tracks. I have knocked plenty of skis off peoples shoulders too, people feel they can just have a 4' samuri sword swinging around behind them like it doesn't exist or no one else is walking along the sidewalk.... 

I mean, there are some jackass snowboarders out there but it is very rare that they are slinging their shit around at your face or taking people out. I want to know where the fuck all the snowboarders are that every skier in the world claims rammed them and broke their leg or arm....... I would hear this shit every day.... Patient rants about snowboarders and how stupid they all are, I tell them I am a snowboarder......


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That may be my longest post ever, that is how much it annoys me.....


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Argo said:


> I don't know how many poles I have ripped out of peoples hands that are slinging them around with quite a bit of force while traversing cat tracks. I have knocked plenty of skis off peoples shoulders too, people feel they can just have a 4' samuri sword swinging around behind them like it doesn't exist or no one else is walking along the sidewalk.




This shit makes my blood boil.

Northstar has so many of these kooks. Waiting inside in line for the gondola and still have their fucking skis on their shoulders while turning left and right and then left again while having a conversation with their friends.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Argo, that may be one of the longest posts I've actually read on a forum.

Nothing bothers me more than unaware right of way skiers.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I got taken down by a boarder in the lift line earlier this year--almost brand new board and I'd seen him earlier in the day helicoptering off a jump so hard I think everyone who rode the lift heard the wind knocked out of his lungs... so I knew he was an outta control newb trying to ride hard like his friends. They were all waiting near the line for him and I am riding in the flats to get to the lift and I heard dude behind me and it's cool and next thing you know he shoots over the tail of my board and like I am still standing until he like grabs on to me to pull himself up and pulls me down on top of him and at this point we are stationary and it's a flat area! Topsheet thrashed, it happens, but I think I was more irritated by the fact that dude acted like it didn't happen and never said a word and just laughed (his friends did ask if I was alright though)!

Then this past week newb skiier on a black run french fried when he shoulda been pizzaing or something and slammed into me flying into the lift line as he is yelling "watch mom". Needless to say she was watching and chewed his ass out for being out of control and not skiing right but not for hitting me nor was there an apology.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

My greatest concern is that these behaviors are being taught formally. I am seeing more and more group instructors doing things that clearly do not teach proper slope awareness. Stopping their groups to chat dead center behind roll-overs or at the bottom of diamond runs, stopping mid-slope or behind park features to chat. It is really scary as it is clear that these 'teachers' do not know the rules but each is herding a dozen or more newbies around the hills anyway.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Argo said:


> I was coming off a black run into a merging point with a green and blue. I saw a group of ski school kids, probably 6 years old. I stopped hard before hitting them as they were lined up like ski school kids are..... Fortunately I was hard on my toe edge and still fully loaded up with my knees bend and my hands on the ground like a defensive lineman ready to explode off the line..... The second I stop I look up and some chick, on skis, comes over a roller at full speed. I layed her ass out so fucking hard she went flat on her back and her skis went down hill between my legs past the kids. She was like 100 lbs in full gear, I am like 300 lbs..... no contest.
> 
> She sat up, like inches from my face since she was put flat on her ass between my legs, and started bitching at me that I hit her. I was like WTF...... Then some fucking yellow jacket, vail safety patrol, rolls up right behind her and starts bitching at me. I fucking blew up on them. Two Ski patrol, that I knew, were behind me watching it all go down, they were still up on the run I came off of but saw the whole thing. They came down and bitched out the yellow jackets with me. The yellow jackets went on their merry way and they pulled the chicks pass for a week, her entire vacation. She would have taken out a few little kids had I not layed her ass out. Stupid bitch, fuck her and other stupid people.
> 
> ...


:laughat2:
Hahaha thanks for the laugh!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Edp25 said:


> My greatest concern is that these behaviors are being taught formally. I am seeing more and more group instructors doing things that clearly do not teach proper slope awareness. Stopping their groups to chat dead center behind roll-overs or at the bottom of diamond runs, stopping mid-slope or behind park features to chat. It is really scary as it is clear that these 'teachers' do not know the rules but each is herding a dozen or more newbies around the hills anyway.


^^This.

My wife is a skier, so we have our own problems...she never seems to get that she can't just stick her poles down getting off the lift; she often jams them onto my board or worse, into my bindings, then it's MY fault because I'm just a snowboarder. For this reason alone I ALWAYS make my way the the farthest left seat in the chair. I ride regular, so at least no one will be behind me when I stand up, and I can always make a quick heelside turn off the lift and get the fuck out of the way of the flying ski poles. It's best on detachable lifts, because the skiers all jump up and I'll just wait until the last minute as the chair is still moving slow. I fucking hate riding the lift with skiers.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> *….Needless to say she was watching and chewed his ass out for being out of control and not skiing right but not for hitting me nor was there an apology.*


Seriously,..? *WTF is wrong with people nowadays????* FFS,.. I apologize if while not paying attention, I tap the person's gear in front of me in the lift line! (…and then I back up so I don't tap their shit a second time!)

I can't even imagine a situation where I knock someone over, my fault or their's, and don't _at least_ ask if they are OK!!!

My friend was hit from behind by a skier. She had some ligaments in her ankle torn and the tendon or ligament(s?) that holds the Tib/Fib bones together so the ankle can support the leg was apparently severed as well! Since she was wearing snowboard boots, you can imagine how hard that hit had to be to cause that kind of injury! This assbag just hit her and took off! She required surgery to repair the damage, she was off her feet for months and on crutches for almost a year! 

How the _fuck_ do you hit someone like that, not say a word to ask if they are ok or apologize, and just leave???? (…this happened over in Switzerland btw, so this isn't just a 'Murican problem!!)


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

slyder said:


> So PalmerFreak and I got some laps in at our local hill. He can carry way more speed than me, so I'm bringing up the back. He makes it into the lift line and I come rolling in, lots of room, slide to a stop. Reach down to quickly flip my high back down on my flows. NEXT thing I know I'm looking at clear blue sky :WTF:
> 
> I look and this late 20's chick just drills me to the ground keeps going, skips past about 10 ppl to join her group 3 back from the loading chair in line. I get up and immediately start a rant, making a little scene. Kinda loudly stating that the lift line isn't for going 90 mph an hour in. She says something like he stopped in front of me, well NO SHIT I was next in line next to my buddy. Clearly where I"m supposed to be.


Some of the facts here have gotten misplaced so I'll set the record straight. 

I arrived at Alpine Valley around 10:00am to find Slyder passed out in a snowbank in the parking lot surrounded by at least 20 empty cans of Milwaukee's Best beer and his pants on backwards. After shaking him awake he bolts upright, pulls his pants down, and relieves himself in the snow - spelling "Scott" in very nice script lettering. I introduce myself and he asks me if I saw the pink unicorn that was running through the parking lot just a short time ago. I assure him that I haven't and we proceed to the Super Glide lift. As we approach the lift line Slyder knocks over a woman in a wheel chair, a troop of Girl Scouts selling cookies, and a group of 6 year old Mogul Mights mumbling something about "getting first chair". Never mind that the lifts opened at 9:00am.......

We get on the nice high speed quad and the swinging motion is apparently too much and Slyder vomits all over the front of his board and front binding - not to mention a group of nuns below us who are on the hill in full frock helping homeless and needy skiers. After wiping off his board/bindings with his hat we prepare to exit the lift and Slyder forgets to lift up the tip of his board and does a full face plant on the landing zone. He rolls onto his back and while pretending to do the backstroke I help drag him off to the side. At this point I'm scared for his - and everyone else on the hills - safety and ask if he's sure he's OK to ride. He breaks out a cigarette and as he's lighting up he says that he's fine and I'm lucky he only had beer the night before - it's usually Jack Daniels. 

So with the help of two ski patrollers (they don't bat an eyelash at his condition - - apparently he *IS* much worse when drinking Jack) we finally get Slyder upright and he takes off like a missile. He flat boards it all the way to the bottom approaching warp-like speeds - bodies of small children and the infirm flying in all directions. As I ride past the carnage trying to catch up to him I see that he's not slowing down at all as he approaches the bottom of the run. He goes full speed into the flexy rope barrier adjacent to the lift and comes flinging back like a professional wrestler coming off of the ropes. After traveling about 20 feet in the air Slyder lands in a heep in front of one of the lifties - who again - doesn't bat an eyelash at his condition. As I approach I here one lifty say to the other "it must have been a beer-only night but get the ski patrol over here quick". 

I turn back around and Slyder is amazingly back on his feet and this pretty 20-something skier is approaching the lift line and appears to be in complete shock at what's going on. As she glides past Slyder he mumbles something about "getting a little sugar" and lunges towards her. He loses his balance and does a full face plant completely missing the young lass as she somehow makes it safely to the lift line. Again, Slyder miraculously pops right up and starts ranting about getting run over by a skier and try's to get back in the lift line. 

At this point even Slyder's friends on the ski patrol have seen enough and tazer him which puts him down for good. They bring out one of those rescue sleds, roll him on, and head off towards the ski patrol office, followed by what would seem to be a trip to the local sheriffs office. 

:hairy:

In all seriousness though, I caught the tail end of the deed and was shocked that the girl just kept going - no acknowledgment at all. He handled the situation in a much more mature way than I would have. 

I had a great time at Alpine Valley turning some laps with Slyder and he was a very gracious host. He's a much more well rounded boarder than I am - all I can do is go fast, no park, jumps, butters, ollies, or riding switch.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My buddy and I were riding trees at BA's favorite place (wp) yesterday. He was following me and we were basically the only ones in the trees that I could see. All of a sudden I heard a WOW!!! pretty loud so I stopped and turned around to check on my friend, I couldn't see him and then here comes a stupid fucking skier right down the path I took. I waited and waited and finally my friend appears covered in snow. That stupid fucking skier followed our same path and took a cut around my friend and then cut back in front of him hitting the tip of his board and running him into a tree. This section of trees was huge too, there were a million different ways to take and all of them are the same. If I would have known that fucking idiot did that I would have plowed that skier and beat his fucking ass! That is seriously dangerous and could seriously hurt my friend. He got a pretty bad bruise on his leg. 

Also just like Argo and Aqua said. Every time I ride those idiots are swinging their fucking poles and grouping together on cat tracks and carrying their skis on their shoulders swinging back and forth. There are signs all around with pictures telling skiers to carry their skies up right, but nooooo they're to god damn important to be considerate of others.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

PalmerFreak said:


> Some of the facts here have gotten misplaced so I'll set the record straight.
> 
> I arrived at Alpine Valley around 10:00am to find Slyder passed out in a snowbank in the parking lot surrounded by at least 20 empty cans of Milwaukee's Best beer and his pants on backwards. After shaking him awake he bolts upright, pulls his pants down, and relieves himself in the snow - spelling "Scott" in very nice script lettering. I introduce myself and he asks me if I saw the pink unicorn that was running through the parking lot just a short time ago. I assure him that I haven't and we proceed to the Super Glide lift….
> 
> ...


I knew it!!! I knew all those "folksy" homespun, family friendly post's of his were a ruse!!! So,.. it would seem he is in fact, an out of control, rude, degenerate, drunken, womanizing, alky of a "Park Rat!!!"

Well,.. thank you PalmerFreak! Thank you very much for setting the record straight! We can now, all of us, read his flowery, sanitized post's with a much more "jaundiced" eye in the future!!!

:rofl4:Seriously,… Palmer? That had to be some of the _FUNNIEST_ shit I have *ever* read on this forum!!!! :rofl4:

Slyder,.. you must have made quite an impression to inspire such an awesome tale of debauchery!!!  :lol:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

SO it's only taken 5 yrs from me to finally be outed as my true self. 

This is how "I" roll !!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> SO it's only taken 5 yrs from me to finally be outed as my true self.
> 
> This is how "I" roll !!!


Based on Plamerfreak's description of the condition you get yourself in,…? I guess we should be glad the _Dog's_ doing the driving!!! :rofl4:



…Does anybody else think the dog looks stoned too? :blink:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Based on Plamerfreak's description of the condition you get yourself in,…? I guess we should be glad the _Dog's_ doing the driving!!! :rofl4:
> 
> 
> 
> …Does anybody else think the dog looks stoned too? :blink:


Well he rolled the blunt and took 1st hit so of course he is


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> .... They came down and bitched out the yellow jackets with me. ..


damn, I wish I could have seen that...


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

It all makes sense now, the dog drove off with Slyder's car and left him passed out in the snowbank.........


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*dog is pilot*

yea that is one stoned ass police dog for sure


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

This thread is some funny shit.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

slyder said:


> Well he rolled the blunt and took 1st hit so of course he is


That dog can lick himself and has a grip......lucky bastard........


----------

